# Explanation of your avatar



## Tapkaara

Most of us have a unique avatar that we use. Sometimes it clear what the avatar represents, other times, not so much.

What is your avatar (if it is not obvious) and why did you choose it?

Mine is a name stamp of the composer Akira Ifukube, who's one of my favorites. A Japanese name stamp is called a hanko. His name is written in the ancient calligraphy, and it makes a unique visual, I think.


----------



## Elgarian

Tapkaara said:


> Mine is a name stamp of the composer Akira Ifukube, who's one of my favorites. A Japanese name stamp is called a hanko. His name is written in the ancient calligraphy, and it makes a unique visual, I think.


Yes it does. Very striking, instantly recognisable.

Mine is probably obvious - a photo of Elgar's birthplace cottage at Broadheath.


----------



## Taneyev

Very young Jascha; greatest violinist of the 20th.century (and anybody who disagree will be prosecuted).


----------



## PostMinimalist

Very young Miffy the rabbit, greatest rabbit of the 20th.Century (and any anybody who disagrees will have to make do with Hello Kitty!)
I have a thing about cuddly toys - see 'Ernesto the cat'.


----------



## Aramis

post-minimalist said:


> Very young Miffy the rabbit, greatest rabbit of the 20th.Century (and any anybody who disagrees will have to make do with Hello Kitty






























Greatest, you say?

On my avatar you can see very fine impressiosism paiting of Mozart. But im thinking about changing it, this is too obvious on classical music forum.


----------



## Tapkaara

Elgarian said:


> Yes it does. Very striking, instantly recognisable.
> 
> Mine is probably obvious - a photo of Elgar's birthplace cottage at Broadheath.


Didn't realize it was hi birthplace, hough I assumed it had something do do with him. Great photo!


----------



## nickgray

Mine kinda looks like myself in real life. Probably that's why I chose it


----------



## species motrix

My avatar is a photo from my premiere at Alice Tully Hall.


----------



## JTech82

My avatar is a picture of me 80 years ago when I still had some hair.


----------



## PostMinimalist

That poor guy must spend a fortune on carrots!


----------



## PostMinimalist

Ha! Here's Miffy, THE greatest rabbit of the 20th Century, coming up to size.










I guess I could find a 100 foot Bugs Bunny somewhere...


----------



## Krummhorn

My avatar is a partial view of the Möller pipe organ which is in the church where I have been the organist since 1982.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

My Avatar is a photo of Altgeld Hall, the most famous and venerable building on the campus of Northern Illinois University.

There is more information about my Alma Mater (albeit relayed with some sadness, at the time) here.


----------



## Alnitak

My avatar is a portrait of Alphonse de Lamartine (October 21, 1790 - February 28, 1869), who was a French writer, poet, and politician. After brief military service under Louis XVIII, he turned to literature, writing verse tragedies and elegies. He is chiefly remembered for his successful first collection of poetry, the musical, evocative Méditations poétiques (1820), which established him as a key figure in French Romanticism. 

quotes:


"What is our life but a succession of preludes to that unknown song whose first solemn note is sounded by death?"


"Sometimes, only one person is missing, and the whole world seems depopulated. "


"Poets and heroes are of the same race, the latter do what the former conceive."


"Sentiment is the poetry of the imagination."


"Limited in his nature, infinite in his desire, man is a fallen god who remembers heaven."


"O time, arrest your flight! and you, propitious hours, arrest your course! Let us savor the fleeting delights of our most beautiful days! "(The Lake)


----------



## Gneiss

I'm an eclipse chaser and this was one of the photographs I took of the 2001 total eclipse in Zambia


----------



## xJuanx

Just me! I do some model work, and that's one photoshoot I did last yer


----------



## World Violist

It's me playing my viola. Nothing really special except that it's a new one.


----------



## Taneyev

Very young Jascha. My idol !


----------



## jhar26

Martha Argerich. If I were a composer she would be my muse. Let's say that if I was Robert she would be my Clara. 

In my dreams anyway.


----------



## handlebar

Mine is self explanatory At least I hope it is.

Jim


----------



## Mr Dull

Mine is because I am so dull I have faded away.


----------



## TresPicos

Mine is Jenny Lind on the Swedish 50 kronor ($5) bill.


----------



## Elgarian

Mr Dull said:


> Mine is because I am so dull I have faded away.


I think most of us would find an invisible person extraordinarily interesting!


----------



## Margaret

Mr Dull said:


> Mine is because I am so dull I have faded away.


I thought you were going for an "Invisible Man" motif. Fading away? Hmmm, have you ever watched "Buffy the Vampire Slayer"?


----------



## Mr Dull

The trick is you are not invisible its more that no one notices you. You are the one that everyone forgets which makes you invisible in retrospect. The original face in the crowd or man in the street totally unremarkable and instantly forgettable. 

Yes I have seen that episode in Buffy in fact I have it on DVD.


----------



## Weston

I thought I had responded to this thread once, but perhaps did not press "Submit." It's very hard for me to be submissive.

My avatar is the mighty Minimoog synthesizer if only because neither the Hammond B-3 nor Wendy Carlos' custom Moog would fit in the little square and still be recognizeable. 

Technology has always been an important part of the arts.


----------



## EarlyCuyler

Mine is of Early Cuyler. The patriarch of a family of incestuous squid, that live in the mountains of North Georgia. As well as the star of _Squidbillies_ on Cartoon Network.


----------



## JoeGreen

mine is the portrait by Giovanni Boldini of my Composer Idol, *Giuseppe Verdi* (aka Joseph Green in English or Joe Green for short.)


----------



## Herzeleide

BACH cross.


----------



## Lisztfreak

Mine are the hands of Sviatoslav Richter. At least it said so.


----------



## Weston

JoeGreen said:


> (aka Joseph Green in English or Joe Green for short.)


Sort of takes a lot of the panache out of it.


----------



## JoeGreen

Weston said:


> Sort of takes a lot of the panache out of it.


oh, Im sorry then.


----------



## Weston

. . .but quite clever nonetheless.


----------



## Enkhbat

This is a beautiful waterfall which is in Mongolia. The name is Ulaan Tsutgalan[red waterfall].


----------



## Margaret

Well, with that one thread about Japanese composers where it's come out the number of people on this site who've studied Japanese I would expect that _someone_ recognized my avatar.

It is a Japanese symbol. It's not a kanji but is one of the elements that make up kanji.

The meaning of this particular element is:

Long Hair

For those of you who've studied Japanese let me say..........

母は日本人でした

(Hope that showed up okay. It did in the preview.)

For everyone else that sentence is "My mother was Japanese."

As I am half-Japanese and I have unusually long hair -- as in unless you live in India or somewhere like that you could go your whole life and not meet someone with hair as long as mine -- this symbol seemed appropriate for me.

(And, no, I don't speak Japanese. Konnichiwa. Sayanora. And that phrase are about the extent of my Japanese.)


----------



## Tapkaara

Vive le Japon!


----------



## vavaving

*Eat Local Bananas*

An oxymoron, generally. I saw it written on a T-shirt for sale and decided to design my own version. After reading the book "Banana, The Fate of the Fruit That Changed the World", I will eat only local bananas, as many human lives have been destroyed by the banana industry; how cute.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Mine would be a portrait of Chopin.

I'm assuming that a large part of the people here already knew that. XD


----------



## andruini

mine is a painting of myself after hearing Le Sacre for the first time.
no, but i do love Magritte's paintings, so that's why i chose it.


----------



## handlebar

Edmond-Dantes said:


> Mine would be a portrait of Chopin.
> 
> I'm assuming that a large part of the people here already knew that. XD


Of all the Chopin portraits out there, i find your avatar indeed the most handsome of the man made. It really shows a kind and gentle Chopin.

Jim


----------



## Aramis

handlebar said:


> Of all the Chopin portraits out there, i find your avatar indeed the most handsome of the man made. It really shows a kind and gentle Chopin.


He looks a bit unnatural there. How about this; portrait that I have on my wall (reproduction of course):

http://romantyzm.fm.interia.pl/images/chopin.jpg


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Ah, as gentel chopin does look in my avatar, I would agree with Aramis that the portrait on your wall does look nicer.

To be honest, I pay so much attention to the music that composers write, I haven't really ever thought much about the different artistic renderings of them. =D

Might I inquire who painted the portrait and who you purchased in from? It is a nice painting, though I do think that there might be a bit more negative space above his head.. though, I'm a photographer, not a painter.


----------



## Aramis

Edmond-Dantes said:


> Might I inquire who painted the portrait and who you purchased in from? It is a nice painting, though I do think that there might be a bit more negative space above his head.. though, I'm a photographer, not a painter.


The original was painted by Eugène Delacroix (close friend of Chopin), but I have no idea who is author of my reproduction. I purchased it on on-line auction.

Curiosity: Artur Rubinstain had similiar painting in his Paris house.


----------



## Edmond-Dantes

Hmm. Well, it certainly is nice. ^_^ I think I might change my avatar to it..


----------



## Weston

handlebar said:


> Of all the Chopin portraits out there, i find your avatar indeed the most handsome of the man made. It really shows a kind and gentle Chopin.


Which is why I thought is was Felix Mendelssohn. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mendelssohn_Bartholdy.jpg


----------



## Air

Sviatoslav Richter, greatest pianist of the 20th century. Don't you dare argue with me.


----------



## handlebar

airad2 said:


> Sviatoslav Richter, greatest pianist of the 20th century. Don't you dare argue with me.


I will. He was not the greatest TO ME. 

JIm


----------



## ladyrebecca

Mine is the scroll profile of the 1732 Arkwright-Lady Rebecca Stradivari violin, the one and only I've played.


----------



## World Violist

ladyrebecca said:


> Mine is the scroll profile of the 1732 Arkwright-Lady Rebecca Stradivari violin, the one and only I've played.


I've played a Stradivari violin once. It's the only one I've played. I don't know the name, it was one of the earlier period ones. But what a sound! I've never experienced anything like it before or since.


----------



## ladyrebecca

World Violist said:


> I've played a Stradivari violin once. It's the only one I've played. I don't know the name, it was one of the earlier period ones. But what a sound! I've never experienced anything like it before or since.


Now if you ever get a chance to play a Stradivari viola, that would be something!


----------



## handlebar

I have decided to change my avatar. I like this one better. 

Jim


----------



## Elgarian

handlebar said:


> I have decided to change my avatar. I like this one better.


It's obvious even to the untrained eye that the moustache is the same, Jim. But is it the same _person_ behind it? What do you have to say about the theory that there are _several_ of you, all vaguely similar, _sharing_ the same moustache?


----------



## Margaret

handlebar said:


> I have decided to change my avatar. I like this one better.
> 
> Jim


OMG, it's Hercule Poirot's American cousin.


----------



## Tapkaara

handlebar said:


> I have decided to change my avatar. I like this one better.
> 
> Jim


How long did it take to grow that??


----------



## handlebar

Margaret said:


> OMG, it's Hercule Poirot's American cousin.


Oui mon ami,N'est pas?

Jim


----------



## handlebar

Tapkaara said:


> How long did it take to grow that??


It took about a year of no trimming or cutting. Not long at all.

Jim


----------



## handlebar

Elgarian said:


> It's obvious even to the untrained eye that the moustache is the same, Jim. But is it the same _person_ behind it? What do you have to say about the theory that there are _several_ of you, all vaguely similar, _sharing_ the same moustache?


Yes!!! Many Jim's abound with same hirsute appendage of the upper lip with graspable extremities.

Jim


----------



## Tapkaara

handlebar said:


> It took about a year of no trimming or cutting. Not long at all.
> 
> Jim


Where have I seen Jim's face before...?


----------



## Elgarian

handlebar said:


> Yes!!! Many Jim's abound with same hirsute appendage of the upper lip with graspable extremities.


Ha! I thought as much! You're not just a handlebar - there's a whole _cycling club_ out there....


----------



## handlebar

Tapkaara said:


> Where have I seen Jim's face before...?


It's me!!!!!!

Many also have to call me Mr Monopoly as well.

Jim


----------



## handlebar

Elgarian said:


> Ha! I thought as much! You're not just a handlebar - there's a whole _cycling club_ out there....


Indeed!! Try here....

http://www.handlebarclub.co.uk/index.php

or here.....

http://www.handlebarclub.co.uk/osgallery.shtml

or even here!!!

http://www.whiskerclub.org/gallery-2.xl/gallery2/main.php

Jim


----------



## Elgarian

This is just the beginning, isn't it Jim? I sense that world domination is pretty close now. I bet even if Superman appeared to save us, he'd be sporting a handlebar ....


----------



## handlebar

Elgarian said:


> This is just the beginning, isn't it Jim? I sense that world domination is pretty close now. I bet even if Superman appeared to save us, he'd be sporting a handlebar ....


I hope so. The age of the "smooth a s a baby's bottom" man have ended. The Victorian Age of the 1860's to 1890's and Golden Age of the 1930's to 40's have reappeared.
Albeit there is not a lot of hope so far as the goatee still seems to be a fashion statement to some (yuk).
A well cultivated and nurtured handlebar is a true statement of class and civility as well as chivalry. 

Now how about the rest of you!!??? Up for a challenge of growing the facial furniture???

Jim


----------



## Elgarian

handlebar said:


> A well cultivated and nurtured handlebar is a true statement of class and civility as well as chivalry.


Well, such an idea could hardly have a better exemplar than your good self, Jim. Bring on the bewhiskered revolution, I say.


----------



## Padawan

My avatar is the Lyric Opera of Chicago. It underwent a major renovation in 1993. The interior of this place is beautiful.


----------



## Sid James

I love cats & dogs, although I don't own any. My mother has two cats, though...


----------



## classidaho

mine is a snapshot of Kiri the singing Tobiano


----------



## Mirror Image

My avatar is pretty self-explanatory: Frederick Delius. One of my favorite composers.


----------



## rojo

I guess I don't need to explain, do I.


----------



## Cortision

My lack of an avatar is an expression of my love of minimalism!
Or perhaps more accurately lack of imagination. One day perhaps I will come up with one.


----------



## bassClef

... because it's NOT a bass clef - oh the irony - no-one has pointed this out to me yet though!


----------



## Rasa

bassClef said:


> ... because it's NOT a bass clef - oh the irony - no-one has pointed this out to me yet though!


Maybe because TC aren't the kind of people that occupy themselves with such lowly matters


----------



## Harmonie

Well I think mine is pretty obvious. It's a picture I took of my bassoon. The music used in it is Weber's Bassoon Concerto. (I forget which movement, though.)


----------



## jhar26

Me wearing my Martha Argerich wig.


----------



## classidaho

That's OK, as long as you use her beautiful face and capture the countanence!


----------



## Zeniyama

My old one was a tiny segment of Pablo Picasso's _Guernica_, but, seeing as that's been mine for a while, I decided to change it to a painting by Louis Wain which I don't quite know the name of, but which I enjoy looking at.


----------



## Mirror Image

Right now it's Tchaikovsky. One of the best composers that ever lived.


----------



## graaf

A Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man - Beethoven, in this case.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Portrait of George Frideric Handel by Thomas Hudson.


----------



## Grosse Fugue

The stairway of the Palais Garnier in Paris. I had the most amazing time visiting. I imagined all the past performances and how it is a monument to opera.


----------



## mamascarlatti

You can probably guess my avatar from my forum name. Concrete proof that life can begin at 47 and not stop until you've written 550 keyboard sonatas, of a bewildering variety and inventiveness.


----------



## jurianbai

And I hope someone overhere recognize my avatar, Andre Philidor.


----------



## Andy Loochazee

I hope you like my avatar.

It's called 4'33''

Sublimely beautiful, I'm sure you must agree. It took me ages to construct this from millions of other possibles.

I'm working on 8'66" and hope to present it soon. This will give more bang for your bucks, or is it bucks for a bang? 

Never mind, just wait and see, it'll have many imitations but only mine will be the real thing.


----------



## SPR

Mozart monument in Vienna

The first composer I seriously studied.


----------



## jhar26

Martha Argerich. The girl plays the piano.


----------



## Aramis

jhar26 said:


> Martha Argerich. The girl plays the piano.


You have chosen the worst of her photos :<


----------



## Conor71

A painting: "Kelly and horse" by the Australian artist Sidney Nolan .


----------



## Ut Pictura

Hi all, Can anyone work mine out? Identity of the symbol. I'll give you a few hours.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Ut Pictura said:


> Hi all, Can anyone work mine out? Identity of the symbol. I'll give you a few hours.


It looks like an ouroboros - a serpent swallowing its own tail.


----------



## Ut Pictura

Spot on, mamascarlatti, it is Ouroboros. 

There are two common versions - one with a single serpent swallowing its own tail, and the other showing two snakes feeding off each other (like the one here).

From what I have seen in this forum so far, I would say that 'feed off' and 'bite' (each others tails), remain two distinctly different activities!


----------



## jhar26

Aramis said:


> You have chosen the worst of her photos :<


More to your liking?


----------



## Aramis

jhar26 said:


> More to your liking?


Still not one of my faves, but I like it much more if iu ker.


----------



## jhar26

Aramis said:


> Still not one of my faves, but I like it much more if iu ker.


Not really, but it was time for a change. It gets kinda boring year in year out with the same avatar.


----------



## tgtr0660

Mine is Vlad Tepes castle in Transylvania....


----------



## Novelette

My avatar is easy to explain.

Luigi Cherubini, painted by Ingres. The reason, I adore his music.


----------



## jani

Its some very handsome&charismatic guy whom ladys love and men fear.


----------



## Ravndal

It's just me,,,


----------



## ptr

A partial of my Favourite Mahler Conductor... 

/ptr


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mine is of the West Bromwich Albion football team doing their lap of honour at Wembley Stadium after winning the FA Cup in 1968. Why this? Simple - they haven't won anything since! My profile picture shows a replica of the navy blue and white striped shirt they used to wear for home games during the same period.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Fought in 5 armed conflicts; probably a record for a composer.


----------



## Tristan

My friend made it for me on some anime face maker site--I thought it was cute so I used it


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

For my current picture:

People tell me I look like Alice from Tim Burton's version of Alice in Wonderland. I have same kind of face, and hair/eye color. So, I took a picture of her, and put an Altus flute in her hand (the kind of flute I have), and now you all can imagine what I may look like in real life. :lol: I have a serious look on my face a lot, although I'm pretty optimistic/light-hearted in general. I'm just very thoughtful as a person.

Compare:


----------



## Guest

It's my guitar. _That_ ought to clear up a few things...


----------



## moody

My Avatar is a knight--that will clear up the mystery.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Roxanna Panufnik.
Thought it would be nice to have a living composer
Thought it would be nice to have a female composer.

The fact that she's also a bit of a babe is neither here nor there


----------



## Taggart

My other musical interest.


----------



## Kieran

Never accept second best, my mammy told me when I were a calf. So it's Wolfie, innit?


----------



## Ingélou

A felt-tip drawing of me by a seven year old pupil. I am in full 'ticking off' mode!


----------



## Kieran

Ingenue said:


> A felt-tip drawing of me by a seven year old pupil. I am in full 'ticking off' mode!


I bet you were perfectly charming and that seven year old is a pup!


----------



## deggial

jani said:


> Its some very handsome&charismatic guy whom ladys love and men fear.


the manliest of the manly!


----------



## brianvds

I cannot work out how to upload an avatar, so that explains my non-avatar.


----------



## Sid James

I think I've posted on this thread before cos its been around for ages. But I've gone thru many avatar changes over my time here. My latest one is the painting "Blue Mozart" by Raoul Dufy. He did a fair amount of paintings with musical subjects - as well as other activities of leisure like horse racing and sail boating - but this is one of my favourites.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## brianvds

brianvds said:


> I cannot work out how to upload an avatar, so that explains my non-avatar.


Ah, finally managed the trick. I'm a bit slow on the uptake. I decided to forego anything profound...


----------



## deggial

mine is a deleted scene from Assassin's Creed.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

Would you believe...


----------



## Aquos

Hi guys, i want to change my profile, put an avatar, etc... but it's impossible. The reason:

"Aquos, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."

¿Can you help me please?


----------



## ptr

Aquos said:


> ¿Can you help me please?


Post more then ten times and Your control panel will be unlocked! (RTF!)

/ptr


----------



## Aquos

Thank you very much!!! Post No. 4 hehehe


----------



## EricABQ

Mine is just Chazz Michael Michaels being awesome.


----------



## clavichorder

Kieran said:


> Never accept second best, my mammy told me when I were a calf. So it's Wolfie, innit?


I tend root for the underdog. To a fault... I still want to do that, but not to a fault.


----------



## sospiro

A couple of years ago I went to Italy & visited Mantova where the story of Verdi's opera Rigoletto is set. Mantova has cashed in on this connection & there's a statue of a joker in the garden of his 'house' or 'casa' which is a tourist information office. And that's my photo.


----------



## Aquos

Well my avatar.... its just me... I'm new on this and later i promise I will have a more musical avatar.

This is my presentation for this forum: http://www.talkclassical.com/25800-hello.html#post466976


----------



## Mahlerian

Mine's a relatively well known composer....


----------



## Kleinzeit

Mahlerian said:


> Mine's a relatively well known composer....











Colbert composes?


----------



## Taggart

Mahlerian said:


> Mine's a relatively well known composer....


Who?  fifteen characters


----------



## aleazk

Mahlerian said:


> Mine's a relatively well known composer....


Beethoven?. Sorry, I'm new to classical music.


----------



## aleazk

Oh, someone made the same joke before me :lol:.

--------------------

Mine is just a random picture I found on the internet.


----------



## Ryan

Mine is the Witches' Sabbath by Goya. My father put up this picture in my family hallway when I was 11, before leaving for North Africa, needless to say he never came back.


----------



## aleazk

Ryan said:


> Mine is the Witches' Sabbath by Goya. My father put up this picture in my family hallway when I was 11, before leaving for North Africa, needless to say he never came back.


For some reason I find that history amazing.


----------



## brianvds

Mahlerian said:


> Mine's a relatively well known composer....


I don't think he would have liked to be a mere miniature avatar pic though. If he had any choice in the matter, the pic would be so large it would take two hours to upload.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

_Der Meister_ in arms against the Eminems, Lady Gagas and all the general ugliness and tastelessness of this world.


----------



## Kieran

Mahlerian said:


> Mine's a relatively well known composer....


It's Tom Waits, when he were a young bull in school:









And here he is now:


----------



## Taggart

Kieran said:


> It's Tom Waits, when he were a young bull in school:


Ta.. Knew I recognised it from somewhere.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mine is old Aussie TV Comic character Aunty Jack (from the Aunty Jack Show), played by Aussie actor Graeme Bond- to which I have attached a well known composers face, guess who...............


----------



## Sudonim

< Ezra Pound, looking craggy and imposing and authoritative. It's not to be considered any kind of an endorsement - he had some appalling political opinions - it's just a photo I like.


----------



## ahammel

It's Hans Hotter.

He was a good singer.


----------



## Kleinzeit

ahammel said:


> It's Hans Hotter.
> 
> He was a good singer.


Ah so!

Wiki sez: 
"A passionate anti-Nazi, Hotter used to make fun of Hitler at parties and refused to take part in the Bayreuth Festival during the Third Reich because of the Festival's association with Hitler and his politics. According to Hotter's obituary in The Times, Hitler kept Hotter's records in his private collection. When Hotter was interrogated about this at a postwar denazification hearing, he answered that the Pope had some of them too.
Hotter never completely retired from the stage, making his final public appearance in his nineties after several seasons singing such significant character roles as Schigolch in Alban Berg's twelve-tone opera Lulu. He was a notable narrator in Schoenberg's Gurre-Lieder, a role he continued to take well into his eighties."


----------



## cwarchc

Mine's a rather left wing politico


----------



## Sudonim

cwarchc said:


> Mine's a rather left wing politico


I _thought_ I recognized that young Argentinian med student.


----------



## ptr

Just updated myself with my favourite pianist!

/ptr


----------



## moody

ahammel said:


> It's Hans Hotter.
> 
> He was a good singer.


Better than good I think both in opera and lieder--one of the greatest !


----------



## moody

ptr said:


> Just updated myself with my favourite pianist!
> 
> /ptr


Oh, you look so young !


----------



## ahammel

moody said:


> Better than good I think both in opera and lieder--one of the greatest !


I was employing humorous understatement.


----------



## Kleinzeit

ptr said:


> Just updated myself with my favourite pianist!
> 
> /ptr











.........................


----------



## ptr

Kleinzeit said:


> .........................


Absolutely!

(ptr


----------



## Mesa

There's a Pianist called Inflatable Rolf Harris?


----------



## Kleinzeit

Mesa said:


> There's a Pianist called Inflatable Rolf Harris?


rlolf









mask 4 u


----------



## aleazk

Sudonim said:


> I _thought_ I recognized that young Argentinian med student.


We are a modest country, but we place our pieces in strategic places!.


----------



## ptr

Mesa said:


> There's a Pianist called Inflatable Rolf Harris?


That was uncalled for! You know bloody well that Rolf doesn't inflate nearly as well as Johnny! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Weston

Mine has changed since I first posted in this thread. It used to be a minimoog. Now it is my avatar from the virtual world Second Life where I usually hang out as a beagle also named Weston, a non-threatening and one would hope non-sexual persona. I get into conversations more easily that way. 

I've never quite understood why virtual worlds like Minecraft and WoW took off so well when Second Life is far more open ended (anything and everything can and does happen) and in general looks cooler, but there is no accounting for the geek condition. Possibly it grew too fast -- about the size of Lichtenstein or larger now in terms of virtual square meters, not counting ocean, and there are not enough residents to make it look very populated. I still enjoy it a lot and even go to virtual classical music concerts there, hang out with writers and fellow illustrators on Book Island, and generally explore others' creativity. If by some remote chance there are any fellow residents here, look me up as Weston Graves.


----------



## Bone

Marlon Brando playing around on a trombone. Rumor is that the instrument was sitting around on a set and he just got curious. Probably wound up playing "Flight of the Bumblebee" after a few minutes.


----------



## moody

Weston said:


> Mine has changed since I first posted in this thread. It used to be a minimoog. Now it is my avatar from the virtual world Second Life where I usually hang out as a beagle also named Weston, a non-threatening and one would hope non-sexual persona. I get into conversations more easily that way.
> 
> I've never quite understood why virtual worlds like Minecraft and WoW took off so well when Second Life is far more open ended (anything and everything can and does happen) and in general looks cooler, but there is no accounting for the geek condition. Possibly it grew too fast -- about the size of Lichtenstein or larger now in terms of virtual square meters, not counting ocean, and there are not enough residents to make it look very populated. I still enjoy it a lot and even go to virtual classical music concerts there, hang out with writers and fellow illustrators on Book Island, and generally explore others' creativity. If by some remote chance there are any fellow residents here, look me up as Weston Graves.


Heavens to Murgatroyd.


----------



## kv466

Just me looking at myself...perhaps signifying the duality of man.


----------



## Bone

kv466 said:


> Just me looking at myself...perhaps signifying the duality of man.


A great line from "Full Metal Jacket:"



> Pogue Colonel: Now answer my question or you'll be standing tall before the man.
> Private Joker: I think I was trying to suggest something about the duality of man, sir.
> Pogue Colonel: The what?
> Private Joker: The duality of man. The Jungian thing, sir.
> Pogue Colonel: Whose side are you on, son?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Weston said:


> I've never quite understood why virtual worlds like Minecraft and WoW took off so well when Second Life is far more open ended (anything and everything can and does happen) and in general looks cooler, but there is no accounting for the geek condition. Possibly it grew too fast -- about the size of Lichtenstein or larger now in terms of virtual square meters, not counting ocean, and there are not enough residents to make it look very populated. I still enjoy it a lot and even go to virtual classical music concerts there, hang out with writers and fellow illustrators on Book Island, and generally explore others' creativity. If by some remote chance there are any fellow residents here, look me up as Weston Graves.


Wow, I never knew such things existed online. Sounds addicting. Perhaps I should avoid.  I recently joined the Myst Online community, which is the only thing I could compare to that. It's being in a virtual city, with neighborhoods, your own little plateau, and of course everything is linked to by books, as the Myst world works. Just last week, I took my microphone, and with my little avatar that looks like me, started playing my flute for a little audience, about 10 people. And they could all virtually talk back, clap, etc. it was fun. I'm gonna do it again for sure.


----------



## Pantheon

Mine is the Signature of Petrucci, the founder of the printer/publisher for musical scores in Italy 
I suppose it's also "P" for Pantheon! 
It also happens to be the logo for the famous IMSLP website.


----------



## Ryan

I was thinking about changing it to this very powerful, poignant picture of a baby monkey riding backwards, on a pig. But I'm hesitating as I don't want to arise any distressing personal emotions in fellow forum members, that may be brought out by such a powerful and like i said poignant image of a baby monkey riding on a pig backwards. What are your views on the matter?


----------



## Mesa

No views on the matter, but I think you may be the best vintage eccentric gentleman on the internet. What crazy capers will you report next?

"Had a marvellous day, stripped of in Waterstones, sat on the floor snacking on boiled eggs and read a book on Shirley Bassey."


----------



## deggial

Ryan said:


> What are your views on the matter?







18 million viewers can't be wrong!


----------



## deggial

Mesa said:


> "Had a marvellous day, stripped of in Waterstones, sat on the floor snacking on boiled eggs and read a book on Shirley Bassey."


years ago I read _Remembrance of Things past_ sat on the floor in Barnes&Noble in Union Sq. in NYC. Good times.


----------



## Kieran

Ryan said:


> I was thinking about changing it to this very powerful, poignant picture of a baby monkey riding backwards, on a pig. But I'm hesitating as I don't want to arise any distressing personal emotions in fellow forum members, that may be brought out by such a powerful and like i said poignant image of a baby monkey riding on a pig backwards. What are your views on the matter?


As long as the monkey's okay with it, go for it!


----------



## BlazeGlory

Kieran said:


> As long as the monkey's okay with it, go for it!


Unbelievable! You are on a roll today. My hat's off to you.:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Ryan said:


> I was thinking about changing it to this very powerful, poignant picture of a baby monkey riding backwards, on a pig. But I'm hesitating as I don't want to arise any distressing personal emotions in fellow forum members, that may be brought out by such a powerful and like i said poignant image of a baby monkey riding on a pig backwards. What are your views on the matter?


I'd be happier with an Emu and if you could have a Banjo involved some how that would be even better.........


----------



## Kleinzeit

Yakkety Sax or no sale!

I'm a classicist.


----------



## BlazeGlory

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'd be happier with an Emu and if you could have a Banjo involved some how that would be even better.........


Are you suggesting perhaps something like an Emu riding Grandpa Jones singing and playing "Good Old Mountain Dew" while dancing backwards?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

BlazeGlory said:


> Are you suggesting perhaps something like an Emu riding Grandpa Jones singing and playing "Good Old Mountain Dew" while dancing backwards?


Yes please - do you have a video of this..............


----------



## cwarchc

Just updated mine
Another victim of oppression
A man who paid the ultimate price for trying to stand up for human rights?


----------



## aszkid

Clarke's Odyssey, beautifully ported to the screen by Kubrick. One of the best scenes in the film


----------



## Taggart

Mine has been updated to the actor who was Taggart - Mark McManus. He actually came from my own home town as well!


----------



## Kieran

Taggart said:


> Mine has been updated to the actor who was Taggart - Mark McManus. He actually came from my own home town as well!


I loved that show. I liked the last guy who was the boss cop, DCI Burke. Tough as teak!


----------



## Ingélou

Kieran said:


> I loved that show. I liked the last guy who was the boss cop, DCI Burke. Tough as teak!


The body count was particularly high, and the gore factor *huge* - but that's Glasgow for you!


----------



## aszkid

Taggart said:


> Mine has been updated to the actor who was Taggart - Mark McManus. He actually came from my own home town as well!


Oh man, six pack abs!


----------



## Selby

Mine is of my 4 year-old son. It used to be a different picture of him, he was wearing my glasses looking _squealably _ cute but when he saw that it was my avatar he asked me to change it.

Now, I'm pretty sure he meant to a picture not of him, but I chose to interpret his request in a way that met my desires; my adorable boy wearing "the secret detective hat" and lookin' smug


----------



## MagneticGhost

Well I've changed my avatar from the lovely picture of the beautiful Roxanna Panufnik to the neglected tragic composer Samuel Coleridge Taylor.
I've realised that too many people think I am a women - and although I'd be proud to be a woman - I am in fact a balding father of 2 - and I don't want anyone to be upset when they find that out further down the line.


----------



## Kieran

MagneticGhost said:


> Well I've changed my avatar from the lovely picture of the beautiful Roxanna Panufnik to the neglected tragic composer Samuel Coleridge Taylor.
> I've realised that too many people think I am a women - and although I'd be proud to be a woman - I am in fact a balding father of 2 - and I don't want anyone to be upset when they find that out further down the line.


False advertising, eh? Gets me every time!


----------



## Ingélou

Me too - I definitely thought that MG was female, and a young attractive one in a red dress to boot. 

Even though avatars are often pictures of composers & other historical celebs, my brain keeps me thinking that the poster looks like that, so when Taggart without telling me changed his avatar to the actor Mark McManus, I thought indignantly, 'Who is this upstart who's nicked my husband's user-name?' 

And you, Kieran, are a thoughtful looking chap in a brown wig & a neckerchief. No, don't tell me what you *really* look like - I don't want to spoil the illusion! :tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian

Kieran said:


> False advertising, eh? Gets me every time!


Wait...don't tell me you don't look exactly like Mozart! 

I don't think I could take the shock...

Of course, I'm not Jewish or bespectacled myself...


----------



## Ingélou

Mahlerian said:


> Wait...don't tell me you don't look exactly like Mozart!
> 
> I don't think I could take the shock...
> 
> Of course, I'm not Jewish or bespectacled myself...


And of course I keep thinking you look just like Mahler - it's a great 'look' because it's very intellectual (& suits your posts).
In fact it reminds me of that great British culture vulture and university quiz master, Bamber Gascoigne.


----------



## Bix

Mine is a picture of my lovely kitty Polyhymnia or Poppy for short - she sits on and purrs like mad when I listen to classical music, she especially likes Chopin. When I play Summertime sang by Ella Fitzgerald, Poppy and her sister Clio, run into the room where it is playing, try and push the music system off the shelf and then start biting each other (I don't know what this means, I'm a human shrink, not a cat one).


----------



## schuberkovich

Ingenue said:


> And of course I keep thinking you look just like Mahler - it's a great 'look' because it's very intellectual (& suits your posts).
> In fact it reminds me of that great British culture vulture and university quiz master, Bamber Gascoigne.
> 
> View attachment 20542


That reminded me of this:


----------



## aleazk

I look like my avatar.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

More stylish than Che (apart from the facial hair, I love Che's facial hair)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Benedict Cumberbatch as Sherlock Holmes. I am a Sherlock um fangirl now :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just did some research, I am a Cumberbitch. Oh well..............


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just did some research, I am a Cumberbitch. Oh well..............


That's the same as a cumberbund right


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> That's the same as a cumberbund right


Lol, I do have a cumberbund actually :lol:


----------



## aleazk

I really enjoyed Cumberbatch's portrayal of Stephen Hawking in the BBC movie "Hawking".
I will check the Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Ryan

I am Infracting myself for 48hrs as a result of my recent behaviour.

(Forum member personally nominated himself for Infraction and by no means was forced or subjected to this punishment by the forum admin.)


----------



## Sid James

My latest avatar is Toulouse-Lautrec's image of Jane Avril dancing the can-can. I guess I wanted something in line with what I've been listening to a bit lately which is Offenbach and a fair bit of light classical. Even listened to the Broadway musical version of _The Bird Cage_, which has a can-can or two in it!


----------



## moody

Sid James said:


> My latest avatar is Toulouse-Lautrec's image of Jane Avril dancing the can-can. I guess I wanted something in line with what I've been listening to a bit lately which is Offenbach and a fair bit of light classical. Even listened to the Broadway musical version of _The Bird Cage_, which has a can-can or two in it!


I like it but the dinosaur one was best.


----------



## moody

Ryan said:


> I am Infracting myself for 48hrs as a result of my recent behaviour.
> 
> (Forum member personally nominated himself for Infraction and by no means was forced or subjected to this punishment by the forum admin.)


Don't feel you need to rush back.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just did some research, I am a Cumberbitch. Oh well..............


No argument from here.


----------



## moody

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> That's the same as a cumberbund right


The word you're fumbling for is cummerbund. Or cummerband. ---either !


----------



## Ryan

I am back Moody. I want to Brasso your armour up all nice and make you sing for me


----------



## Sid James

moody said:


> I like it but the dinosaur one was best.


Yeah, probably more appropriate in some ways as well! :lol: But I forget which one you're saying exactly. I do remember a brontosaurus one I put on, but it was ages back.


----------



## moody

Sid James said:


> Yeah, probably more appropriate in some ways as well! :lol: But I forget which one you're saying exactly. I do remember a brontosaurus one I put on, but it was ages back.


That's it ,when I joined a couple of years ago or whatever.


----------



## DrKilroy

Mine is Wojciech Bogusławski - the founder of Polish National Theatre and National Opera. He was also the librettist of the first Polish opera - _The Presumed Miracle, or Krakovians and Highlanders_, with music by Jan Stefani. You listen to the suite from the opera below. 





















Best regards, Dr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

moody said:


> That's it ,when I joined a couple of years ago or whatever.


You're only a month older than me here on TC. Make you feel young again?


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You're only a month older than me here on TC. Make you feel young again?


I think you've aged me.


----------



## Bix

moody said:


> I like it but the dinosaur one was best.


I loved it when Andre / Sid James hat his hooded kitty up as avatar


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bix said:


> I loved it when Andre / Sid James hat his hooded kitty up as avatar


I liked the crocodile


----------



## mtmailey

PETER TCHAIKOVSKY is one of the best romantic composers out there.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mtmailey said:


> PETER TCHAIKOVSKY is one of the best romantic composers out there.


Peter? I know him as Pyotr. (well the Cyrillic version anyway)


----------



## Ingélou

I've changed my avatar to a late-nineteenth century French poster advertising violin lessons. The form of the violin, the girl's expression, and the tawny trees behind her all suggest a sort of dream state, the faery world of fiddle music, a world which I am now privileged to enter every day.


----------



## Art Rock

One of the finest album covers in classical music (Dawn Upshaw).


----------



## Bas

It is my picture, photo


----------



## MagneticGhost

Moving on to Edmund Rubbra who is becoming one of my fave 20thC composers. 
Changed because someone is possibly trolling with my previous face  Don't want anyone to get confused.


----------



## Ingélou

You've become rather a good looking chap now!


----------



## MagneticGhost

Ingenue said:


> You've become rather a good looking chap now!


Perhaps my "likes" will start increasing again.


----------



## millionrainbows

Mine is a pierot-like character, who takes art very seriously. Yet, he is laughable and flawed.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think I'm keeping this avatar for quite a while longer. Until I can get a photo-shopped picture of me and Glazunov in the same picture, you're just getting Alice in Wonderland holding an Altus flute, my doppelganger.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm thinking of changing mine to be a picture of the greatest genius in the world. Computer...er...scientist, journalist, advocate of freedom of press and one who wants the world the change for the better.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Do you like living on embassy food?


----------



## Bix

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm thinking of changing mine to be a picture of the greatest genius in the world. Computer...er...scientist, journalist, advocate of freedom of press and one who wants the world the change for the better.


You know your level of like might start decreasing after the cumberbitch increases.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Bix said:


> You know your level of like might start decreasing after the cumberbitch increases.


100% genuine Assange. Not Benedict Cumberbatch this time, I am aware of "The Fifth Estate" and since Cumberbatch is playing Assange in it and Assange himself stated that the film is basically a propaganda _against_ him and Wikileaks I've decided not to have Ben C as Julian A as my avatar.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

I think my Avatar is the best, which expresses the nothingness, the White, the blank... it is sometimes where I get imaginative to create new things. If you get what I mean...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> I think my Avatar is the best, which expresses the nothingness, the White, the blank... it is sometimes where I get imaginative to create new things. If you get what I mean...


White: a blank page or canvas, so many possibilities.


----------



## Cheyenne

It's from Ozu's _Tokyo Story_..


----------



## Forte

It's a picture of me from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Vesteralen

googled Vesteralen

before that, it was a painting by Munch (following the Norwegian theme)

Vesteralen - giving Norway a bad name without ever having visited there


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Forte said:


> It's a picture of me from a few weeks ago.


Hehe, since then you've turned into a goat, or have you always been one? :tiphat:


----------



## MagneticGhost

I'm Ruth Gipps now!
20th Century English composer 
1921-1999


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MagneticGhost said:


> I'm Ruth Gipps now!
> 20th Century English composer
> 1921-1999


Your attempts to regain the amount of "likes" you used to get...will still be in vain.


----------



## Lunasong

My avatar is the invitation illustration from my son's high school graduation recital for horn. I made some lovely hand-made invitations tied with ribbon and got several compliments.
I used the method taught me by my grandma but this is a similar look and instruction how to do it.
http://www.weddingbycolor.com/prettyinpink2011/milestones/159237

To make these invitations you need folded card stock for the card itself, ribbon, an illustration for the front and a computer printed or engraved card with the invitation details for inside, pinking shears (optional, to make the tied card edges look pretty), and a single-hole punch tool.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 100% genuine Assange. Not Benedict Cumberbatch this time, I am aware of "The Fifth Estate" and since Cumberbatch is playing Assange in it and Assange himself stated that the film is basically a propaganda _against_ him and Wikileaks I've decided not to have Ben C as Julian A as my avatar.


A little premature in your judgement of a film that hasn't been released yet, don't you think? If Assange is critical, it may be that the movie is a balanced examination of the issues.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MacLeod said:


> A little premature in your judgement of a film that hasn't been released yet, don't you think? If Assange is critical, it may be that the movie is a balanced examination of the issues.


That is very true, but from the many interviews I have seen of Julian Assange I think I can safely say that he is a very honest guy and would much rather an accurate portrayal of the truth and balanced examination of the issues to a film promoting Wikileaks.


----------



## cwarchc

Following my use of images of people who stood up for what they believed in (sometimes paying the ultimate price)
This is my latest, nobody identified the last one? Think I'll use him again
Who's this one?


----------



## Ingélou

cwarchc said:


> Following my use of images of people who stood up for what they believed in (sometimes paying the ultimate price)
> This is my latest, nobody identified the last one? Think I'll use him again
> Who's this one?


Mmmm...  I'd be pleased if you could tell me!


----------



## Cosmos

Well mine's pretty obvious, the cosmos, but there's a specific reason I chose it. For me, great music makes me think of the wonders of the universe and nature.


----------



## cwarchc

Ingenue said:


> Mmmm...  I'd be pleased if you could tell me!


You'll have to try and guess


----------



## Guest

Oddly enough, my guess (Malcolm X) was supported by my cheat: no guessing necessary if you use Google Image Search.

Since there are some here who've not used it, right click and save the avatar somewhere you can find it. Go to Google, Images, and click the camera to the right of the search box. Click 'upload image' and then 'choose file' and navigate to the saved avatar. It should then offer you a selection of possible answers.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The Doctor, Sarah Jane and the TARDIS console.


----------



## KenOC

My avatar is whoever catches my fancy. I usually try to have a relevant sig...


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> The Doctor, Sarah Jane and the TARDIS console.


Judging by your profile picture I thought it was you and maybe MV.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aleazk said:


> Judging by your profile picture I thought it was you and maybe MV.


No no no, her hair is much much longer! By several thousand miles legend has it!


----------



## LindnerianSea

My avatar is a painting by Anselm Feuerbach. Recently discovered in various galleries in Vienna. Absolutely fell in love with his works on the spot. There's something quite restrained yet pensive about his works.


----------



## cwarchc

MacLeod said:


> Oddly enough, my guess (Malcolm X) was supported by my cheat: no guessing necessary if you use Google Image Search.
> 
> Since there are some here who've not used it, right click and save the avatar somewhere you can find it. Go to Google, Images, and click the camera to the right of the search box. Click 'upload image' and then 'choose file' and navigate to the saved avatar. It should then offer you a selection of possible answers.


very good, but don't tell everyone they'll think you are a


----------



## schuberkovich

I just changed it to the composer I have been listening to the most recently, Brahms. Apart from growing to love his music, I love this photo showing him almost tumbling out of his chair.


----------



## maestro57

Mine is of the first page (the top left corner of the page, specifically) from the original manuscript of my favourite piece composed for solo piano: Beethoven - Piano Sonata in F minor, Op. 57


----------



## Ondine

Ondine listening Mozart


----------



## aleazk

Austrian spectral composer Georg Friedrich Haas.


----------



## Sid James

*Dali's* _Woman at the window_. I was looking at Dali's paintings online and chose this one. I think I have found an avatar I can keep forever, or a long time at least (making no promises!). I like the blues in this painting, and also of it giving a sense of solitude but also quietness and stillness. I think it kind of describes my feelings about many things at this point in time.


----------



## Guest

Sid James said:


> *Dali's* _Woman at the window_. I was looking at Dali's paintings online and chose this one. I think I have found an avatar I can keep forever, or a long time at least (making no promises!). I like the blues in this painting, and also of it giving a sense of solitude but also quietness and stillness. I think it kind of describes my feelings about many things at this point in time.


Is she just looking out of the window? Or is there some expectation or longing?


----------



## Guest

Mine has been "suggested" to me by master, Kleinzeit. We are both good-looking boys, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## aleazk

My avatar now is a coin with the vacuum Einstein's field equations and the extremization condition for proper time.
I would love to have that coin!. A couple of relativist friends would be quite envious!.


----------



## Guest

One of the 12th century Lewis chessmen...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lewis_chessmen


----------



## Taggart

TalkingHead said:


> Mine has been "suggested" to me by master, Kleinzeit. We are both good-looking boys, wouldn't you agree?


I presume if we don't agree you will set the stranglers on us?


----------



## Skilmarilion

Mine is one of the more wonderful portraits of Felix.

I champion him because I think his music is vastly profound and yet his genius seems to be often underappreciated.


----------



## cwarchc

I've changed back, into another upholder of rights

as is my sig, but from a different person

Both paid the ultimate price


----------



## mstar

Pink flowers against a black background. Here's why: 

1. I love biology!  
2. The contrast in the colors is beautiful: light against dark, rather than the traditional dark against light. 
3. I enjoy studying the structure/anatomy of flowers and plants in general, on a cellular level as well as basically. 
4. Once, a while ago, I thought it was funny that every time I looked at the picture, I thought of Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky.... Apparently he liked flowers as well, his favorite being the lily of the valley (though these might be related to mountain laurels or the sort). Had an estate in Klin near the end of his life, planting all sorts of wildflowers in the yards.... !  Ah, another interesting, enlightening fact for TC!!! (Sometimes I think that I just know a little too much on some subjects....) HIS FAVORITE FLOWER?!?! Sorry, anyway.... 
5. I have similar flowers growing in my yard.  
6. I am completely OCD about backgrounds as well as avatars.... All of them MUST be artistically pleasing to the eye, and from nature. Rarely can they be edited. Unrealistic features/paintings/most photoshop is NOT allowed as my background for PC, laptop, iPad, etc.. Strict measures.... 

Okay, that's about it! (Please do not dwell on any of these reasons. That is not good. ... For me. ... Or you. ... Just kidding  )


----------



## ptr

John Ogdon out for the moment, in a head piece from my favourite Norwegian TV-Show! 

/ptr


----------



## PetrB

TalkingHead said:


> Mine has been "suggested" to me by master, Kleinzeit. We are both good-looking boys, wouldn't you agree?


Indeed! So handsome that many men who normally wouldn't might make an exception and ask you out on a date.


----------



## JCarmel

I never thought John Ogdon was_ that _attractive...but suddenly he seems so!


----------



## JCarmel

If we don't agree with Macleod, he'll set the Beserkers onto us! .... I bought a postcard of that Beserker as a souvenir, many years ago.


----------



## Ryan

It's me at my desk working.


----------



## mstar

Ryan said:


> It's me at my desk working.


My avatar is not me, but congratulations on the bravery of putting your picture online. I have _one_ online, besides my Science Fair ones from a few years ago. I went national.... Yaaaaooooaaaayy.

None are on TC. But please don't be skeptical about me being a robot.... I am NOT a robot! I AM A DALEK! Sheesh! There's a difference! :lol: So you can just look me up. "Dalek goes national: Science and Engineering Fair 20??." Kidding, kidding....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

<---------- I'm Arrietty


----------



## mstar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> <---------- I'm Arrietty


I KNEW IT!!! I see the avatar, and I think :*Miyazaki.* <3 :lol:

He's excellent! When you were younger, did you ever see his Spirited Away? It's still one of my favorites, though i haven't seen it for such a long time. 

*Has anybody noticed a similarity between Tchaikovsky's Morceaux Op. 21 and the opening scene's music to Miyazaki's Spirited Away???*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mstar said:


> I KNEW IT!!! I see the avatar, and I think :*Miyazaki.* <3 :lol:
> 
> He's excellent! When you were younger, did you ever see his Spirited Away? It's still one of my favorites, though i haven't seen it for such a long time.
> 
> *Has anybody noticed a similarity between Tchaikovsky's Morceaux Op. 21 and the opening scene's music to Miyazaki's Spirited Away???*


I've seen all Studio Ghibli films apart from the last 3 and "My Neighbours the Yamadas." I'm a huge fan and I've been collecting them for the last few years. 

My ratings for the Miyazaki films:
1. Porco Rosso
2. Princess Mononoke
3. Howl's Moving Castle
4. Spirited Away
5. Laputa: Castle in the Sky
6. Ponyo
7. Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind
8. My Neighbour Totoro
9. Kiki's Delivery Service
(I'm yet to see his latest one)

My ratings for the Takahata films:
1. Only Yesterday
2. Grave of the Fireflies
3. Pom Poko
(I'm yet to see My Neghbours the Yamadas, and also his latest one)

My favourites from other Studio Ghibli directors:
1. Whisper of the Heart
2. Arrietty
3. The Cat Returns
4. Ocean Waves
(huge gap)
5. Tales from Earthsea (big disappointment but I hear Goro Miyazaki has done some good things with From Up on Poppy Hill! Looking forward to buying the DVD soon!!!)

Have I missed any?


----------



## mstar

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've seen all Studio Ghibli films apart from the last 3 and "My Neighbours the Yamadas." I'm a huge fan and I've been collecting them for the last few years.
> 
> My ratings for the Miyazaki films:
> 1. Porco Rosso
> 2. Princess Mononoke
> 3. Howl's Moving Castle
> 4. Spirited Away
> 5. Laputa: Castle in the Sky
> 6. Ponyo
> 7. Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind
> 8. My Neighbour Totoro
> 9. Kiki's Delivery Service
> (I'm yet to see his latest one)
> 
> My ratings for the Takahata films:
> 1. Only Yesterday
> 2. Grave of the Fireflies
> 3. Pom Poko
> (I'm yet to see My Neghbours the Yamadas, and also his latest one)
> 
> My favourites from other Studio Ghibli directors:
> 1. Whisper of the Heart
> 2. Arrietty
> 3. The Cat Returns
> 4. Ocean Waves
> (huge gap)
> 5. Tales from Earthsea (big disappointment but I hear Goro Miyazaki has done some good things with From Up on Poppy Hill! Looking forward to buying the DVD soon!!!)
> 
> Have I missed any?


COAG, you are officially my hero media-wise. Next to Miyazaki himself.


----------



## Rehydration

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've seen all Studio Ghibli films apart from the last 3 and "My Neighbours the Yamadas." I'm a huge fan and I've been collecting them for the last few years.
> 
> My ratings for the Miyazaki films:
> 1. Porco Rosso
> 2. Princess Mononoke
> 3. Howl's Moving Castle
> 4. Spirited Away
> 5. Laputa: Castle in the Sky
> 6. Ponyo
> 7. Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind
> 8. My Neighbour Totoro
> 9. Kiki's Delivery Service
> (I'm yet to see his latest one)
> 
> My ratings for the Takahata films:
> 1. Only Yesterday
> 2. Grave of the Fireflies
> 3. Pom Poko
> (I'm yet to see My Neghbours the Yamadas, and also his latest one)
> 
> My favourites from other Studio Ghibli directors:
> 1. Whisper of the Heart
> 2. Arrietty
> 3. The Cat Returns
> 4. Ocean Waves
> (huge gap)
> 5. Tales from Earthsea (big disappointment but I hear Goro Miyazaki has done some good things with From Up on Poppy Hill! Looking forward to buying the DVD soon!!!)
> 
> Have I missed any?


Uhh...isn't it Jiji's Delivery Service?
Oh well. I'm not complaining, considering that I absolutely love Studio Ghibli.
I really want to see Arietty and My Neighbor Totoro. 
The Cat Returns has been surfacing and resurfacing in my memory for the past ten years.
Spirited Away has the most amazing soundtrack.
And Ponyo is probably the best Japanese-made movie I've watched since the Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya.

On the matter of my avatar, I'm a proud brony.


----------



## mstar

Rehydration said:


> Uhh...isn't it Jiji's Delivery Service?
> Oh well. I'm not complaining, considering that I absolutely love Studio Ghibli.
> I really want to see Arietty and My Neighbor Totoro.
> The Cat Returns has been surfacing and resurfacing in my memory for the past ten years.
> Spirited Away has the most amazing soundtrack.
> And Ponyo is probably the best Japanese-made movie I've watched since the Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya.
> 
> On the matter of my avatar, I'm a proud brony.


The soundtrack from Spirited Away is taken from (and warped a little bit, but still) Tchaikovsky, I am sure!

Morceaux Op. 21 by Tchaikovsky I have nicknamed "Spirited Away" in my music folder. I'm sure that's what he would've named it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Rehydration said:


> Uhh...isn't it Jiji's Delivery Service?
> Oh well. I'm not complaining, considering that I absolutely love Studio Ghibli.
> I really want to see Arietty and My Neighbor Totoro.
> The Cat Returns has been surfacing and resurfacing in my memory for the past ten years.
> Spirited Away has the most amazing soundtrack.
> And Ponyo is probably the best Japanese-made movie I've watched since the Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya.
> 
> On the matter of my avatar, I'm a proud brony.


Jiji is Kiki's cat


----------



## Rehydration

Oh. I was misinformed from SUPERFRUIT! D:
Oh well. Not everything you watch on Youtube is actually real anyway.


----------



## DrKilroy

I regained interest in John Adams' music, so here it is.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Kivimees

Mine is a picture of the Estonian Song Festival, to be held again in July next year.

Come to Tallinn and be amazed.

http://estonia.eu/about-estonia/culture-a-science/song-and-dance-festivals.html


----------



## ptr

*Nosferatu*, I just love the imagery from Murnau's 1922 film!










/ptr


----------



## Winterreisender

My avatar is the painting "Tree of Crows" by Caspar David Friedrich. I realise this is quite a pessimistic image but at the same time I love the colours and I find something quite romantic about the image of a resiliant oak tree which continues to stand in the face of adversity.


----------



## cwarchc

Another change,and yet somebody else who suffered for his beliefs


----------



## Itullian

The GREAT Ian Anderson.


----------



## Aramis

Itullian said:


> The GREAT Ian Anderson.


No, this is GREAT Ian Anderson:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm greater than all of you. :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Aramis said:


> No, this is GREAT Ian Anderson:


I saw him recently. Older, but STILL GREAT.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My avitar is Florestan in prison from the opera Fidelio (Beethoven). My son likes it so much he became Rocco the jailer from Fidelio. We both really like the 1978 Bernstein Fidelio on DVD the best.


----------



## Rachmanijohn

The Rachmaninoff in his natural habitat.


----------



## Rocco

Florestan said:


> My avitar is Florestan in prison from the opera Fidelio (Beethoven). My son likes it so much he became Rocco the jailer from Fidelio. We both really like the 1978 Bernstein Fidelio on DVD the best.


Yes, mine is Rocco from the the 1978 Bernstein Fidelio on DVD....the best Rocco ever in my opinion.


----------



## guy

Mine is just a painting that I like... _Impession, soleil_, giving the name to the impressionistic movement.


----------



## scratchgolf

My avatar is a famous picture of the 14th President of the United States: Charles Lindbergh.


----------



## BurningDesire

My avatar is Calliope from Homestuck :3 She is awesome!~


----------



## Guest

My new DALI Epicon 2 speakers.


----------



## Gilberto

Franklin Pangborn as J. Pinkerton Snoopington, bank examiner in The Bank Dick ...my favorite W.C. Fields movie


----------



## Flamme

Inexplicable...LOL jk dyno gentleman...


----------



## cwarchc

in the style of my others
Another person who stood up for what he believed in
I may not agree with his views, however he paid the price?


----------



## Freischutz

One of my seven bullets.


----------



## mirepoix

My lovely companion and I collaborated on baking some bread. My avatar depicts the less than lovely result.


----------



## Metalkitsune

Weston said:


> Mine has changed since I first posted in this thread. It used to be a minimoog. Now it is my avatar from the virtual world Second Life where I usually hang out as a beagle also named Weston, a non-threatening and one would hope non-sexual persona. I get into conversations more easily that way.
> 
> I've never quite understood why virtual worlds like Minecraft and WoW took off so well when Second Life is far more open ended (anything and everything can and does happen) and in general looks cooler, but there is no accounting for the geek condition. Possibly it grew too fast -- about the size of Lichtenstein or larger now in terms of virtual square meters, not counting ocean, and there are not enough residents to make it look very populated. I still enjoy it a lot and even go to virtual classical music concerts there, hang out with writers and fellow illustrators on Book Island, and generally explore others' creativity. If by some remote chance there are any fellow residents here, look me up as Weston Graves.


Cool i'm on there myself. My avatar is the Aventity fox. I'm often either at olds afb, flying jets,sailing boats, or dancing.


----------



## cwarchc

Nobody appeared to identify my last avatar?
In keeping with my theme: people paying the price for their beliefs
This is my next one
I have deliberately avoided posting the most famous (infamous) image of this latter day saint?
As it may upset some of our "delicate" patrons


----------



## violadude

My avatar is me. Pretty simple.

It's hard to see, because the resolution is so small, but I have a major sunburn in that picture. Here is the full size version:


----------



## violadude

cwarchc said:


> Nobody appeared to identify my last avatar?
> In keeping with my theme: people paying the price for their beliefs
> This is my next one
> I have deliberately avoided posting the most famous (infamous) image of this latter day saint?
> As it may upset some of our "delicate" patrons


Who is that? Looks like a Buddhist monk to me.


----------



## Taggart

cwarchc said:


> Nobody appeared to identify my last avatar?
> In keeping with my theme: people paying the price for their beliefs
> This is my next one
> I have deliberately avoided posting the most famous (infamous) image of this latter day saint?
> As it may upset some of our "delicate" patrons


The link below does contain the photo but further down the page.

If you insist: Thích Quảng Đức (1897 - 11 June 1963, born Lâm Văn Túc) or Bồ Tát Thích Quảng Đức rather than saint. War is an ugly business and the Vietnam conflict was no exception.

The previous one was a Mr Sands.

I thought the object of this thread was for *you * to explain your avatar as the OP said:



Tapkaara said:


> Most of us have a unique avatar that we use. Sometimes it clear what the avatar represents, other times, not so much.
> 
> What is your avatar (if it is not obvious) and why did you choose it?
> 
> Mine is a name stamp of the composer Akira Ifukube, who's one of my favorites. A Japanese name stamp is called a hanko. His name is written in the ancient calligraphy, and it makes a unique visual, I think.


not to indulge in guessing games.


----------



## aleazk

I use Mondrian paintings as avatar.


----------



## violadude

Taggart said:


> The link below does contain the photo but further down the page.
> 
> If you insist: Thích Quảng Đức (1897 - 11 June 1963, born Lâm Văn Túc) or Bồ Tát Thích Quảng Đức rather than saint. War is an ugly business and the Vietnam conflict was no exception.


Ah, thanks for that Taggart. I was aware of that photo and its meaning but I didn't connect it with the person in cwarchc's avatar.


----------



## KenOC

My new avatar reflects my view that music is socially important, with negative effects as well as good ones, and merits strict social control. Should music only reflect the idle desires of a cultural urban elite?


----------



## Wood

cwarchc said:


> Nobody appeared to identify my last avatar?
> In keeping with my theme: people paying the price for their beliefs
> This is my next one
> I have deliberately avoided posting the most famous (infamous) image of this latter day saint?
> As it may upset some of our "delicate" patrons


I did, it was the hunger striker Bobby Sands.

How can anyone do that, no matter what the cause? A few hours without food and I'm gagging for some pies.


----------



## Ukko

Taggart said:


> [...]
> If you insist: Thích Quảng Đức (1897 - 11 June 1963, born Lâm Văn Túc) or Bồ Tát Thích Quảng Đức rather than saint. War is an ugly business and the Vietnam conflict was no exception.
> [...]


It was ugly for sure - and for the Vietnamese the war went on all of Lâm Văn Túc's life, and then some.

Back on topic - my avatar has been identified several times, including by me. There seems to be some confusion regarding intent; I do not 'conflate' myself with either of the globe-holders.


----------



## Ingélou

Ukko said:


> Back on topic - my avatar has been identified several times, including by me. There seems to be some confusion regarding intent; I do not 'conflate' myself with either of the globe-holders.


Unfortunately, I missed it. But using google's magic identifier, I tracked it down - Raphael, School of Athens, the group in the bottom right hand corner:









They turn out to be Zoroaster, Ptolemy, Apelles & Protogenes









- sigh, now I'll have to find out who *they* are!

Wise men, anyway, which I'm sure is fitting - but the cultural milieu doesn't seem to fit in with your new Finnish Thunder-god name.

On the other hand, the colours are great, I'm used to it, and *please*, *please*  don't change it every two days like K & h - oh, just some people I could name!

(I misspelt Ptolemy as Ptolomy, went back to edit, noticed a wiggly line, clicked - and Computer suggests instead - wait for it - Colostomy!)


----------



## Ukko

Ingélou said:


> Unfortunately, I missed it. But using google's magic identifier, I tracked it down - Raphael, School of Athens, the group in the bottom right hand corner:
> 
> View attachment 38338
> 
> 
> They turn out to be Zoroaster, Ptolemy, Apelles & Protogenes
> 
> View attachment 38339
> 
> 
> - sigh, now I'll have to find out who *they* are!
> 
> Wise men, anyway, which I'm sure is fitting - but the cultural milieu doesn't seem to fit in with your new Finnish Thunder-god name.
> 
> On the other hand, the colours are great, I'm used to it, and *please*, *please*  don't change it every two days like K & h - oh, just some people I could name!
> 
> (I misspelt Ptolemy as Ptolomy, went back to edit, noticed a wiggly line, clicked - and Computer suggests instead - wait for it - Colostomy!)


It is obviously false to claim that computers have no sense of humor. _Ukko_ has a minor multitude of meanings; I personify the geezer meaning. Both Zoroaster and Ptolemy achieved that exalted status, dunno about those other two dudes.


----------



## Funny

I like Haydn. Haydn is funny, among a great many other things. But sometimes in a way you don't notice right away.


----------



## shangoyal

A still from Satyajit Ray's film Pather Panchali that I think I watched the night I joined this forum and was really impressed.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

Wikipedia said:


> Schoenberg was known early in his career for simultaneously extending the traditionally opposed German Romantic styles of Brahms and Wagner.


My avatar is that of an old man who does not exist.


----------



## AH music

A fractal pattern made using Apophysis (I barely understand it, but still find it fun) and also like Ultrafractal.


----------



## Radames

Tapkaara said:


> Most of us have a unique avatar that we use. Sometimes it clear what the avatar represents, other times, not so much.
> 
> What is your avatar (if it is not obvious) and why did you choose it?


Smoke me a kipper, I'll be back for breakfast. I'm Ace Rimmer.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hei, from the anime series Darker Than Black.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hei, from the anime series Darker Than Black.


Looks like the anime version of The Joker... lol


----------



## cwarchc

Viewing reality as it is, not just as it appears to be


----------



## Ingélou

cwarchc said:


> Viewing reality as it is, not just as it appears to be


You mean 'viewing reality as it is on a moonless night'?

You could alternate it with 'viewing reality as it is on a sunny day'.


----------



## hpowders

KenOC said:


> My new avatar reflects my view that music is socially important, with negative effects as well as good ones, and merits strict social control. Should music only reflect the idle desires of a cultural urban elite?


It's the same as the last one; this time the dude shaved his beard.


----------



## PetrB

Ingélou said:


> You mean 'viewing reality as it is on a moonless night'?
> 
> You could alternate it with 'viewing reality as it is on a sunny day'.
> 
> View attachment 39710


Sunny day, as in







Taupe of the mornin' to ya!


----------



## aleazk

What's that thing in your avatar, PetrB? Looks like cracked paint in some old wall!


----------



## PetrB

aleazk said:


> What's that thing in your avatar, PetrB? Looks like cracked paint in some old wall!


That's me; it is the "before" picture prior the plastic surgery.


----------



## Ingélou

PetrB said:


> That's me; it is the "before" picture prior the plastic surgery.


Awww!  I thought it was symbolic - mellow, pungent, famed for its character, like Stilton cheese!


----------



## hpowders

Do you think my beard is just the right length?

My neck hurts from sitting in that position for days at a time, but I wanted the artiste to get my coloring as precisely as possible.


----------



## mirepoix

hpowders said:


> Do you think my beard is just the right length?
> 
> My neck hurts from sitting in that position for days at a time, but I wanted the artiste to get my coloring as precisely as possible.


I'm more concerned about how close your eyes are together... But let's overlook it - on account of you having 4000(+!) posts.


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> Do you think my beard is just the right length?
> 
> My neck hurts from sitting in that position for days at a time, but I wanted the artiste to get my coloring as precisely as possible.


And your chin probably hurts too, from putting it in the pencil sharpener.


----------



## hpowders

mirepoix said:


> I'm more concerned about* how close your eyes are together*... But let's overlook it - on account of you having 4000(+!) posts.


How do you think they got that way?

By the by, I believe it's time to refrigerate the bread. Just a hunch.


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> And your chin probably hurts too, from putting it in the pencil sharpener.


I get your point.

Does that mean I have to go back to the artiste for a touch-up?


----------



## mirepoix

hpowders said:


> How do you think they got that way?
> 
> By the by, I believe it's time to refrigerate the bread. Just a hunch.


I don't know - I wouldn't dare speculate.

So, it's time for me to change my avatar. Okay, but I don't have much at hand.


----------



## Ingélou

Seems suitable for a former boxer!


----------



## mirepoix

For one night only (until I can find something better) and due to hpowders being afraid of a bit of blue mold, my avatar is now a shot of a young woman.

'Explanation'
Sometimes because they're cheap, the agency tries to save money by sending me a model or potential model while I'm already on a shoot. In this case, the receptionist brought through a 6ft tall blonde who handed me a letter from the agency which - and I'm paraphrasing this - read "please give her a test shoot but don't charge us for it because we're tightwads". She was as nervous as hell. We got her through makeup but she was nearly impossible to work with. So we took a break and I took her downstairs to the cafe/bar where we sat at an outside table and chatted about this and that. I had also brought a camera and two reflectors down. So as she gradually relaxed I turned her back to the sun and jokingly talked her through clichéd poses, wedged a reflector between my foot and chin, held the other over my head, and with the camera in my free hand grabbed that shot.
Then we all went home and lived happily ever after and all that jazz.

edit:








(Not a digital shot/not cross processed. Just sayin'.)


----------



## hpowders

mirepoix said:


> I don't know - I wouldn't dare speculate.
> 
> So, it's time for me to change my avatar. Okay, but I don't have much at hand.


Nice! Keep this one OUT of the refrigerator.


----------



## mirepoix

I found a shot that I'll use for now - although I was quite happy with the loaf, mumble grumble, hurf durf etc..

'Explanation'

We were heading into town and it was cold, foggy and generally gloomy. I always have two cameras with me; one digital and one film. Also, I like one to have a pro lense and the other to be more the sort of thing used over the years for snapshots. From time to time I switch which is which about. Anyway, we passed a ladder that some dude was using to change the bulb in a street lamp and I climbed up it before he could say "Buggeroffoutofit". Only had one exposure remaining and this was it.









_Techie interlude_: this was Tri-X as usual and pushed to something or another (I don't recall) and developed in HC-110, but I do remember I had a Hasselblad blue filter in my bag and that I held it over the lense. The camera used was this:


----------



## Ingélou

mirepoix said:


> I found a shot that I'll use for now - although I was quite happy with the loaf, mumble grumble, hurf durf etc..


Yeah, I liked the loaf too! 'Twas cheerful & wholesome... 
Next time, *use your loaf*, and just ignore that hpowders! :devil:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

mirepoix said:


> View attachment 39862


Yes! I like this real photo much better than the woman - the mist looks a lot warmer than she did :lol:


----------



## Morimur

Mine is just a slightly modified Orthodox cross. It's a bit totalitarian looking but I like it.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Avatars are so "several years ago". 

I believe in peeps seeing the real me or not.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

ruaskin said:


> Avatars are so "several years ago".


gosh! Will there be a sudden rush of TC members to ditch avatars in the next few minutes, I wonder???


----------



## aleazk

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Mine is just a slightly modified Orthodox cross. It's a bit totalitarian looking but I like it.


I liked more the Kinski. :-(


----------



## starthrower

A 40 year old picture of Ralph Towner playing a guitar I've always wanted to own. A Guild 12 string.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was searching up rare pictures of Russian composers last night... It's a hobby of mine... And I came across the dashing sketch of Glazunov which I hadn't seen before so I couldn't help putting it up for a bit. Perhaps I'll Photoshop myself into this, I figured out a way to turn photos into sketches on my computer.


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> A felt-tip drawing of me by a seven year old pupil. I am in full 'ticking off' mode!


This doesn't make sense now I've changed my avatar - so this is what it used to look like:


----------



## Rhombic

My username is Rhombic.
Faking any possible relationship to a rhomboidal shape ♦ I decided while in a crate to create a great trait for me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Huzzah! 










If you can't see my avatar so well, this is close up.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Ingélou said:


> This doesn't make sense now I've changed my avatar - so this is what it used to look like:
> 
> View attachment 40183


I love the elevation you got on that rant :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

My strategy is to change my avatar so often, by the time it is criticized or ridiculed, I have already moved on to something else.

*I may also go over to the dark side and use no avatar.*


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> My strategy is to change my avatar so often, by the time it is criticized or ridiculed, I have already moved on to something else.


Always a step ahead of the rest, hpowders.


----------



## Morimur

My current avatar is that of French revolutionary, Robespierre who is best known for unleashing a reign of terror upon France. A handsome fella, he.


----------



## Taggart

Lope de Aguirre said:


> My current avatar is that of French revolutionary, Robespierre who is best known for unleashing a reign of terror upon France. A handsome fella, he.


The colour is wrong, he doesn't look sufficiently sea green or incorruptible enough.


----------



## Stavrogin

My avatar is the cover of Godspeed You! Black Emperor's album "Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lift_Your_Skinny_Fists_Like_Antennas_to_Heaven


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> My strategy is to change my avatar so often, by the time it is criticized or ridiculed, I have already moved on to something else.


Duplicate post.


----------



## hpowders

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Always a step ahead of the rest, hpowders.


It will all be in my upcoming tome, "Pithy Post Paragons; The Sorrow and the Pithy".


----------



## hpowders

Lope de Aguirre said:


> My current avatar is that of French revolutionary, Robespierre who is best known for unleashing a reign of terror upon France. A handsome fella, he.


It was the best of times...it was the worst of times.


----------



## hpowders

The completely neutral avatar look. Hope y'all like it. 

The preferred look for posters who have no axes to grind.


----------



## Morimur

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Huzzah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't see my avatar so well, this is close up.


Ghostly looking. I like your mustache, Huilunsoittaja. Very becoming.


----------



## Blake

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Huzzah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't see my avatar so well, this is close up.


Yup, you're nuts and pretty. Not a terrible combination.


----------



## ArtMusic

Be afraid - I am a gigantic monster.


----------



## hpowders

Since my major love after serious music is serious coffee, I've decided to go that way. I also hold the cup left-handed.

Always black; no sugar. The stronger the better. Perfect avatar!

I'm not quite sure which I've spent more on: CD's or exotic coffee beans.


----------



## Manxfeeder

hpowders said:


> *I may also go over to the dark side and use no avatar.*


----------



## Morimur

My avatar is that of murdering *******, Ernesto "Che" Guevara. Well, the murdering ******* thing is a matter of perspective and I do admire certain aspects of his personality. No more avatar changes for me.

:tiphat:


----------



## Morimur

hpowders said:


> Since my major love after serious music is serious coffee, I've decided to go that way. I also hold the cup left-handed.
> 
> Always black; no sugar. The stronger the better. Perfect avatar!
> 
> I'm not quite sure which I've spent more on: CD's or exotic coffee beans.


Have you tried Kopi Luwak Coffee?


----------



## hpowders

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Have you tried Kopi Luwak Coffee?


No, I haven't. The best fresh-brewed coffee I ever had was in this fancy-schmanzy "key club" in the penthouse of the Ritz Carlton, Maui. I was invited there for breakfast when I was on Maui.

I have never tasted such a heavenly brew before or since. 100% Kona.

I **** my money away on CD's and exotic coffee beans, but I can't duplicate the Maui experience.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vesuvius said:


> Yup, you're nuts and pretty. Not a terrible combination.


Thank you, I am complimented LOL


----------



## science

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Huzzah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't see my avatar so well, this is close up.


My goodness is that really you?

My wife is gonna stop letting me hang out on this site....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

science said:


> My goodness is that really you?
> 
> My wife is gonna stop letting me hang out on this site....


I don't often wear that much make-up, that picture was when my mom did an experiment on me. In fact, she thought the particular make-up in that picture looked too dark on me, and since then I have moved to something lighter for mascara. Still, I like the picture.


----------



## BurningDesire

I'm just a duck!


----------



## JCarmel

A photo I took at the bottom of my garden last year....
(I just got fed-up with the last avatar...seeing myself so very young, just kept making me feel so very old?!)


----------



## Morimur

BurningDesire said:


> I'm just a duck!


I enjoy a good duck.


----------



## Tristan

Although I like my "classic" avatar--it's time for a surreal switch-up 

To go along with it, I'd change my name to "Tantris" if I could


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Rosa Luxemburg...who seems to just be so awesome.


----------



## satoru

This our cat, Serenity, whom we adopted from a shelter last year. She gained a little a bit of fat since then, but essentially looks the same. She loves to curl up on my lap while I'm listening to classical music. I thought about putting a picture of my favorite composer, but I wanted to be original, so here she is!


----------



## hpowders

This was my dog for one week, a Shorkie named Chase. I miss him terribly. When he returns home, he will find no classical music. Perhaps that important fact will bring him running back to my house! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> This was my dog for one week, a Shorkie named Chase. I miss him terribly. When he returns home, he will find no classical music. Perhaps that important fact will bring him running back to my house! Ha! Ha!


Perhaps an avatar of a tasty bone (or, for a dog of that size, an egg cup of good quality dog-food) might be more effective?


----------



## mirepoix

I feel the need for a new avatar coming on... No idea what it'll be, though.


----------



## hpowders

Headphone Hermit said:


> Perhaps an avatar of a tasty bone (or, for a dog of that size, an egg cup of good quality dog-food) might be more effective?


No. I love Chase, my once in a while little Shorkie. For a little dog, it's surprising how much peanut butter he can consume.

If he comes back, I would like to think it's for the Haydn, rather than the Smuckers.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

My avatar is of the beautiful and talented Lina Cavalieri:




























http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Cavalieri


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I would have gone with Julie d'Aubigny if there were really any good portraits of her... although I suppose this isn't half bad... but it's not her at all:










Unfortunately she was born too late for Caravaggio, Sir Peter Paul Rubens, and Anthony van Dyck... and too early for François Boucher or Jean-Honoré Fragonard who would have done her right. Perhaps only Hayacinthe Rigaud could have achieved an adequately riotously audacious portrait:










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julie_d'Aubigny

My kind of woman! ... er... I mean singer. :devil:


----------



## Sid James

My current avatar is apt in terms of me being like a survivor of this forum! The animal in question was around during the age of the dinosaurs. So maybe I'm not just a survivor but also a dinosaur? But seriously I was like you mirepox, I felt the need for a new one. Usually I've had either an actor, an animal or a painting that I like. So this one fits in with that trend in my avatars. I'm happy with it for now.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ well, as you say it's apt and makes a statement about you and your place here!
Don't know what I'll change my own to. Was thinking of asking my girlfriend to post for something related to the forum, but it would probably cost me the price of her getting new shoes (joke), and in any case, I'm not fond of shooting for 100 x 100 pixels. I'll think of something.


----------



## Jeff W

Since I used to be quite the gamer, mine is the nameless hero from the first of the Dragon Warrior\Quest games. I found the art a long time on the internet and have used it on various forums ever since. I've thought of changing it since I don't play video games quite like I used to but I still enjoy using the avatar.


----------



## Cosmos

My old avatar was outer-space. My new one is this dapper photo of a young Rautavaara


----------



## Levanda

My just a girl with the flower nothing special but ah I do like my avatar. I would welcome good compliments.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I cannot believe that while my avatar is technically correct (notate the septimal note on top however you want), it represents a part of a chord with _A flat_ as the fundamental note. I.e. A flat is the fundamental, E flat is the fifth, C is the third, and G flat- is the septimal note. It would be much more desirable to have the septimal tritone be E and B flat- so that C is the fundamental note because we love the C major scale! But... I couldn't find such thing on wikipedia.


----------



## hpowders

I change my avatar frequently so after a while things I wrote a while back will no longer make avataristic sense.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Wait a minute... you intend for what you say to be as if it were written by your dog? What, does _he_ fall asleep during the "deadly" second movement of Beethoven's sixth symphony?


----------



## hpowders

He sleeps through the whole thing.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

My ex-avatar was Rodin's famous sculpture 'The Thinker' regarding my username Il_Penseroso! This one, an imaginary portrait of a noblewoman from The Ancient Persia, looks like a 'Thinker Lady' somehow! The background winged-man is (was) a common sphinx, which you can find carved in Persepolis and some other Achaemenid Dynasty remains. The most famous one of this sphinx type, called Farvahar, is a reminder of Ahurā-Mazdā or Zoroaster's basic principles of "Good Thoughts, Good Words and Good Deeds."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahura_Mazda

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faravahar


----------



## Figleaf

Mine's Victor Maurel: other Golden Age singers are available of course, but he's always fascinated me, and a print of this cartoon hangs in my hallway and makes me smile whenever I pass it!
My user name is taken from the extremely skimpy garment he wears in another, altogether less decorous portrait.


----------



## mirepoix

A _very serious_ face because I'm thinking _very serious_ thoughts. Either that or I'm stuck in traffic and having my ears assaulted by such as _"...so I sez to Mabel, I sez..."_


----------



## Jeff W

Thread bump. New avatar is the Second Doctor (Patrick Troughton) from Doctor Who. The Second is my favorite.


----------



## Cosmos

My new avatar is Sora, main character of the Kingdom Hearts video games. Though this is a fan-made drawing


----------



## mirepoix

At the moment my avatar is the logo Captain Marvel has on his shirt. He's my favourite superhero and my girlfriend bought me a t shirt with the same logo on it. So sometimes I say "Shazam!" which turns me into Captain Marvel and I pick up Madam and use her to perform bicep curls with. At other times she joins me and puts on her Catwoman outfit. Then we go out and fight crime together. Fact.


----------



## Ingélou

mirepoix said:


> At the moment my avatar is the logo Captain Marvel has on his shirt. He's my favourite superhero and my girlfriend bought me a t shirt with the same logo on it...


Is it *really*? Gosh, all this time I've been seeing the shape quite differently...










I thought it was a stylised representation of a map of Scotland, so appropriate for you, mirepoix!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ yes, really. But I see what you mean and I recall fairly recently (around the time of the referendum?) seeing such a stylised depiction of a map of Scotland, although now I can't remember exactly where.
Also, while we're on the subject, I'm 50% Scottish and 50% Irish - which would perhaps lead to a cynic saying _"Well, that doesn't give you to much to work with..."_ Huh, see if I care - posh ladies are usually quite taken by me, and I'm also incredibly popular with dogges and cattes.
"_Shazam_!"


----------



## clavichorder

Maybe I've already given an explanation earlier in this thread, but I like my avatar because, although its not actually WF Bach, but some relative or something, I like it because he looks like an 18th century rake. I like appearing cooler and more bad boy than I really am, especially if it is in an antiquated sort of way.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ that hat is certainly being worn with aplomb.


----------



## Badinerie

DIIIIIIVVVVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! ( Apparently!)

Not keen in the lightning logo mesel! Used to work for a London firm who had one as their logo. At first I thought it looked cool on my nice uniform, until i found out the owner of the firm had been involved in Oswald Moseley's Facist party pre WW2 Lol! Well not lol actually "EEK!"


----------



## Varick

Mine is the symbol of my favorite distillery in the world: Springbank. Pure mother's milk!

V


----------



## Stavrogin

Varick said:


> Mine is the symbol of my favorite distillery in the world: Springbank. Pure mother's milk!
> 
> V


Man, I don't know about "favourite", but how right you are.


----------



## Blake

Varick said:


> Mine is the symbol of my favorite distillery in the world: Springbank. Pure mother's milk!
> 
> V


Some of the best whisky I've tasted, that's for sure.


----------



## hpowders

Wish mine had milk like that. I never woulda moved out!


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've changed mine as the 1968 picture of West Bromwich Albion's 1968 FA Cup victory was reminding me how old I was. In its place is the shield of my home county, featuring the Black Pear tree and the rivers Severn and Avon.


----------



## Ingélou

It's pretty. ^^^ I like it!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thanks, I. Here's our flag. It was the competition winner a few years ago. However, I would have preferred the shield on a solid green background as I don't think green and light blue work well together.

http://britishcountyflags.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/insert-image-1-worcestershire-flag.jpg


----------



## Badinerie

Our county apparently suffers from rising damp!


----------



## Ingélou

Here is Norfolk's county flag:










Garish, unsubtle, and the lion at the top has collapsed, palatic.


----------



## Badinerie

Oo! it is a bit "Busy"


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I like the crowned cauliflowers.


----------



## Skilmarilion

elgars ghost said:


> I've changed mine as the 1968 picture of West Bromwich Albion's 1968 FA Cup victory was reminding me how old I was. In its place is the shield of my home county, featuring the Black Pear tree and the rivers Severn and Avon.


If you're a cricket fan, the Worcs CCC logo may have been an interesting option









Or perhaps a photo of Graeme Hick.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I put one of my favourite composers as my avatar. Matthias Pintscher.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Skilmarilion said:


> If you're a cricket fan, the Worcs CCC logo may have been an interesting option
> 
> View attachment 56397
> 
> 
> Or perhaps a photo of Graeme Hick.


Thanks, Skillers - I am a cricket fan and that crest, although it's slightly more stylised these days, is the one I identify with and I almost went for it for my avatar. It also features as one of the two shields representing the city of Worcester (where I was born):

http://www.ngw.nl/heraldrywiki/images/a/a3/Worceste.jpg


----------



## CharlieCello

My avatar is just me, though I may change it to my lovely cello


----------



## Dim7

It's the famous Mozart portrait with Mahler's face and Scriabin's facial hair attached to it. I chose this avatar because:

-It's three composers I like combined

-The character of the avatar is as serious as my posting style

-The inconspicuous, masterful editing reflects the subtlety of my wit and my inpeckable spelin and gramer

-Even my detractors agree that it's about equally as funny as my posts


----------



## SixFootScowl

My avatar is from a 1951 performance in Mexico City with Maria Callas at the age of 27:


----------



## violadude

My avatar at the moment is Tuzki, a Japanese anthropomorphic bunny. I saw his gifs on facebook and fell in love with his character immediately. I think his animations provide much insight into the human condition.

For example:


----------



## spokanedaniel

My avatar is a picture of myself, on Maui, in December of 2014, getting ready to go out on a kayak. The guide likes to take everyone's picture with a paddle, as well as pictures all throughout the outing, and then posts them on the company's web site so folks can download pictures of themselves paddling, snorkeling, etc.

I'm on several different chat boards and I use a different avatar on each. On one, it's a picture of a cat that looks like the cat I had several decades ago. On one, it's me under water with a wild dolphin. On another it's a picture I took of a cactus flower in Arizona. The flower is bigger than the cactus.


----------



## Antiquarian

My Avatar is a portion of "The Maze" by William Kurelek, a gouache painting he produced at Maudsley Hospital in London. It may be difficult to make out, but it is an open skull, partitioned into several rooms that depict incidents in the artist's childhood. Why did I choose this particular image? I was studying Hieronymus Bosch's art and others that are psychologically complex at the time of my registration. I have not changed my avatar since that time, nor do I intend to, as I find it easier to identify posters by their avatars over their names. It makes it much easier for everyone to see that it is just that old crank Antiquarian posting, and it it's safe to ignore.☺


----------



## Albert7

Sol Gabetta on the cello, nice and simple.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

My avatar is taken from one of my favorite recordings, Maurizio Pollini's late Beethoven piano sonatas, #28 through #32.

View attachment 63509


My very first avatar was Bach making a funny face.

View attachment 63510


Another avatar I used for a while was the painting "Wanderer above the Sea of Fog" (German: Der Wanderer über dem Nebelmeer)

View attachment 63511


I also used a Mahler avatar for a while.

View attachment 63512


----------



## Guest

Have I posted here?
Unsurprisingly, my current avatar is one of our cats. I say "cat", actually he's daddy's boy.


----------



## Cosmos

My new avatar: Mr. Peanutbutter from a Netflix original series, Bojack Horseman


----------



## elgar's ghost

I changed mine to a picture of the iconic British handled pint glass, full of bitter of course.

My profile picture is a replica of the home shirt that West Bromwich Albion wore between 1965 and 1972 (with the occasional variation) - still the favourite kit of many Baggies fans.


----------



## Vronsky

Toma Prošev, Macedonian composer. Here is something from his magnum opus --


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

The world's greatest Lennart, Field Marshal Lennart Torstensson who was generalissimo of the Swedish army in the Thirty Year's War from 1641 to 1645. He was an amazing commander who despite very poor health led his forces to victory after victory never losing a battle. By coincidence I don't only share my first name and date of birth with him, but also tje first name of spouse. How cool is that?


----------



## pierrot

A portrait of Renée Falconetti in Dreyer's La Passion de Jeanne d'Arc.


----------



## Albert7

My avatar is now an album cover of two of my fav leading ladies making music together... helene grimaud and sol gabetta


----------



## Il_Penseroso

pierrot said:


> A portrait of Renée Falconetti in Dreyer's La Passion de Jeanne d'Arc.


The only film she played a role in, and that's enough to make her name as an immortal in the history of cinema...


----------



## Il_Penseroso

albertfallickwang said:


> Sol Gabetta on the cello, nice and simple.


Nice and simple! :tiphat: :cheers:


----------



## 20centrfuge

I often feel like a child in awe as I experience great music, and so....

My avatar is a picture of a child standing in front of a painting by Mark Rothko. I love Rothko's paintings and find them quite emotional/spiritual. They also are a visual representation of the music that I love that is mostly from the 20th century.


----------



## Albert7

20centrfuge said:


> I often feel like a child in awe as I experience great music, and so....
> 
> My avatar is a picture of a child standing in front of a painting by Mark Rothko. I love Rothko's paintings and find them quite emotional/spiritual. They also are a visual representation of the music that I love that is mostly from the 20th century.


Then you deserve this awesome piece:


----------



## Jos

20centrfuge said:


> My avatar is a picture of a child standing in front of a painting by Mark Rothko. I love Rothko's paintings and find them quite emotional/spiritual.


I love them too, and your posting is a great reminder that I need to make time for the big Rothko exhibition in The Hague. It runs untill march 1st so I got to be quick.

While I'm in this thread; my avatar is a 1000x enlarged picture of a vinyl groove. 
It's the 4th second of the first variation after the aria of the Goldbergs, Gould 1981 Columbia Records.
Stereo, as one can clearly see......:lol:


----------



## Bulldog

The only thing I have to say about my avatar is that it's in the John Cage style.


----------



## Dim7

I got annoyed by my smug-looking Scriabin avatar so my current avatar is a chinese character meaning "stupid". It's fitting for two (some might argue three) reasons but I let you guess what they are. It has the 知 character inside it meaning "knowledge, wisdom, intelligence" and the stuff around it is associated with sickness/disease/impairment etc. so it's like "wisdom disease" or "impaired in intelligence", though it's more likely that the 知 character just indicates pronunciation.


----------



## Giordano

<-- Giordano Bruno

My old avatar used to be Guillaume Dufay & Gilles Binchois:


----------



## Dim7

Bulldog said:


> The only thing I have to say about my avatar is that it's in the John Cage style.


This post was just inevitable.


----------



## Albert7

Photo of Morton Feldman with his girlfriend at the time Bunita Marcus. Two composers together.


----------



## Celloman

< --------- You know about that chord, don't you?


----------



## Dim7

Ideally I would have preferred the sound (not just notation) of a diminished seventh chord as an avatar.


----------



## Albert7

Now switched over to a landmark album by La Divina.


----------



## Perotin

It's a character from the cartoon Courage, the cowardly dog. I will let you guess, how it relates to classical music.


----------



## ArtMusic

The well loved Spongebob


----------



## hpowders

Dim7 said:


> Ideally I would have preferred the sound (not just notation) of a diminished seventh chord as an avatar.


Why not simply submit your request to the TC technical audio department?


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> Why not simply submit your request to the TC technical audio department?


They would only argue about wav v flac v mp3 v mp4 and then start to worry about the sorts of speakers and headphones people were using. Then they'd worry about the overall quality of the sound and the preferred volume.


----------



## brg5658

My avatar at the moment is Rufus Wainwright, a niche indie musician, whose opera "Prima Donna" will be released in a few weeks.


----------



## MagneticGhost

<<<<<< That there is a young William Walton.

I like changing my Avatar from time to time. Prevents people getting fixed (possibly wrong) ideas about the sort of person you are. I started life here as a very attractive woman in a red dress - got more likes in those early months than I've ever had since


----------



## MagneticGhost

Ingélou said:


> Here is Norfolk's county flag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garish, unsubtle, and the lion at the top has collapsed, palatic.


Here's Bedfordshire - it has echoes of sea and seashells.


----------



## Ingélou

Giordano said:


> <-- Giordano Bruno
> 
> My old avatar used to be Guillaume Dufay & Gilles Binchois:


Aww - I *loved* your old avatar!


----------



## Giordano

Giordano said:


> My old avatar used to be Guillaume Dufay & Gilles Binchois:





Ingélou said:


> Aww - I *loved* your old avatar!


I did too...

Currently, Bruno suits my mood better....


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Mine is some peacocks, a cherry blossom-looking tree and some Chinese letters I don't understand; I'm fairly attracted to that kind of art, needless to say.


----------



## Dim7

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Chinese letters I don't understand.


I might understand them, is there a larger/higher-quality version of the picture? I want to flaunt my knowledge.


----------



## MagneticGhost

<<<< That is John William Waterhouse - an artist of who's works I am very partial.


----------



## Albert7

I won't explain my current avatar... people will keep on guessing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Albert7 said:


> I won't explain my current avatar... people will keep on guessing.


Some kind of graphic notation, perhaps?


----------



## Albert7

elgars ghost said:


> Some kind of graphic notation, perhaps?


Yes, that is correct... a clue here... which field is the graphic notation for?


----------



## manyene

Mine is in part a reflection of the period in which I have published recently (Victorian society in the 1880s), combined with my tendency to whimsy - a captive balloon as demonstrated at industrial exhibitions and other shows, and posts on forums as trial balloons for discussion. Also, it was one that my computer was able to transfer from my picture library-I may change it later


----------



## KenOC

My avatar right now is a Norwegian composer who suffered a great calamity late in life.


----------



## Guest

I had always hoped that my avatar was evident (ear/brain/talk). I am reminded of Beethoven's put-down of his brother (landowner/brain-owner). I'm just a tiller at heart.


----------



## Taggart

TalkingHead said:


> I had always hoped that my avatar was evident (ear/brain/talk). I am reminded of Beethoven's put-down of his brother (landowner/brain-owner). I'm just a *tiller *at heart.


Shouldn't you use something like this:


----------



## Guest

You hum it, I'll play it !!


----------



## Becca

My avatar is Barbara Hannigan, a soprano/conductor who I greatly admire. I thought that this picture was particularly apropos given the megaphone and the implication of sounding off  Here is the full picture from a concert performance of Gerald Barry's opera The Importance of Being Earnest. Having explained it, I should now change it 









(Now if only I could get away with wearing that dress!)


----------



## aajj

^^^
One of my favorite plays and I had no idea an opera was made from it. Serves me right for my minimal interest in opera. 

My current avatar of a dog playing piano stems from 1) my love for dogs and my love for piano and 2) a recent dream where my beloved dog, who died a few years ago, was playing piano. I smile each time I think of that dream.


----------



## Albert7

My avatar is finally a self-portrait in the post-ursine stage.


----------



## KenOC

My new avatar can gesture hypnotically!


----------



## Centropolis

She is a Cylon.


----------



## Albert7

Guess which jazz trumpeter is my avatar now?


----------



## Jeff W

Changing from Philip J. Fry to...









Our much missed Pug, Homer.


----------



## Vesteralen

Vesteralen said:


> googled Vesteralen
> 
> before that, it was a painting by Munch (following the Norwegian theme)
> 
> Vesteralen - giving Norway a bad name without ever having visited there


Well, not anymore.

This is one of my older avatars resurrected. A very early painting by Camille Pissarro, from his Caribbean days. No particular reason. I just like it.


----------



## Celloman

Why did I change my avatar?

Because it's blue. Because Mark Rothko painted it. Because I'm a brooding melancholic.

Is it a visual representation of the "Tristan" chord? Maybe.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

My simple avatar is the logo of the 1965 subsidiary budget line of Vox Productions, Inc.










Its significance to me is that this label produced Alfred Brendel's first Beethoven piano sonata cycle in the 1960s, which I loved and collected as a boy. I can see in retrospect that immersion in this music offered me an important sanctuary which is still available to me today.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann

Inspired by my own recent posting, I switched to a portrait of Friedrich Kuhlau made by Emil Bærentzen. This shows Kuhlau, a hater of dressing up , the way he presented himself to his students and friends, with a Hausrock and a loosely tied Kravatte.


----------



## SixFootScowl

My new avatar is one of America's greatest singers, Johnny Cash. Like my other favorites Bob Dylan and Neil Young, any of them can sing songs that I would not listen to if sung by someone else because it is the delivery, personality, voice, etc., the aura surrounding that person that makes or breaks the song.


----------



## Taggart

Florestan said:


> My new avatar is one of America's greatest singers, Johnny Cash. Like my other favorites Bob Dylan and Neil Young, any of them can sing songs that I would not listen to if sung by someone else because it is the delivery, personality, voice, etc., the aura surrounding that person that makes or breaks the song.


Not many people have recorded with Presley (1956), Dylan (1969) and Willie Nelson (1980s) . Shame that Johnny Cash never got together with Dylan and Neil Young to record although they were both on his TV show.


----------



## Guest

Can you guess what mine is?


----------



## SixFootScowl

Taggart said:


> Not many people have recorded with Presley (1956), Dylan (1969) and Willie Nelson (1980s) . Shame that Johnny Cash never got together with Dylan and Neil Young to record although they were both on his TV show.


 I just wish I had paid more attention to him years ago. I was always aware of his music, but really didn't buy any CDs until a co-worker lent me his autobiography about 10 years ago. And I remember the day he died the public radio in Detroit played his songs all afternoon. I recall Cash and Dylan had some concerts together. Neil Young in my opinion is another poet like Dylan, different, but in many ways similar.

I was just thinking about Dylan and Cash and they essentially represented the soul of America in the decades they were active. They also represented a transition in my opinion from an older order (represented by Johnny Cash) to a newer (and not necessarily better) order (represented by Bob Dylan). From a moral perspective I have my disagreements with Dylan, yet so much he said rings very true. And I love that Dylan had three solid gospel CDs in the early 80s.

Speaking of gospel songs, I tend to prefer them by great singers who mix gospel and other songs into their repertoire.

There is another guy, more of an R&B, that I am impressed with but never to the point of buying more than one CD:
Mighty Sam McClain--Jesus Got the Blues

I really like the old blues songs played by Tom Feldmann. Nobody's fault but mine.

Also, I was unaware that Johnny performed with Elvis. I ought to search you tube for that one.


----------



## Taggart

Florestan said:


> Also, I was unaware that Johnny performed with Elvis. I ought to search you tube for that one.


The famous million dollar session  - here's one link.


----------



## KenOC

I was torn from my beloved family and teacher while still young, full of promise. But hey, I got a concert hall!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Taggart said:


> The famous million dollar session  - here's one link.


Fascinating. Now here is a humorous video  I found of Johnny Cash impersonating Elvis.

And here he covers a Beach Boys Song.


----------



## Diminuendo

Well I guess my avatar is pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Dim7

減七 = genshichi = diminished seventh
幻視　= genshi = hallucination 
痴 = chi = idiot　(not really an actual idependent word though)
幻視痴　= genshichi = "hallucinating idiot" (not that it would be the correct way to say that)

Stupidity, diminished 7th chord and surrealism (The Holy Trinity of my artificially constructed TC personality) squeezed into one.


----------



## Sloe

I picked an avatar of a park because I like parks.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Mine is my left hand, because it's my second-favourite hand, and a pineapple, because pineapples.


----------



## Dr Johnson

MoonlightSonata said:


> Mine is my left hand, because it's my second-favourite hand, and a pineapple, because pineapples.


How do you get the pineapple to stick to your thumb?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Dr Johnson said:


> How do you get the pineapple to stick to your thumb?


With a tuba glue.*

*Sorry. I haven't made any appalling puns in a while, I thought I might get back into practise.


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> With a tuba glue.*
> 
> *Sorry. I haven't made any appalling puns in a while, I thought I might get back into practise.


I think you shouldn't.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Florestan said:


> I was just thinking about Dylan and Cash and they essentially represented the soul of America in the decades they were active.


..I'm a flag waving, patriotic nephew of my Uncle Sam
A rough riding fighting Yankee man
I love mom and apple pie, 
And the freedoms that we all enjoy across this beautiful land
I work hard and I fight hard for the old Red, White, and Blue
And I'll die a whole lot harder if it comes to where I have to
I'm a flag waving, patriotic nephew of my Uncle Sam
A rough riding fighting Yankee man
And when I see old Glory waving
I think of all the brave men *who fought and died for what is right and wrong*
And when I see old Glory burn, my blood begins to churn 
And I could do some fightin' of my own...

Yep, definitely the soul of America.


----------



## Dim7

My current avatar is Nietzsche since who doesn't like Nietzsche?


----------



## Dr Johnson

So it's definitely Nietzsche and not a musk-rat?


----------



## Dim7

There's a difference?!


----------



## hpowders

TC is kind of a Nietzsche forum since it's so specialized.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My avatar and profile pic is me, definitely not being pretentious


----------



## Tero

Mine is the two singers of a 90s Finnish band PMMP. The taller one, Mira, is more of an actress now. Paula writes songs for something still.


----------



## Dim7

My current one (which will change again, of course) is a rapier, which is often criticized as an effeminate tea time weapon. However it is in fact a serious sword for civilian self-defense, not to be confused with the foil of modern sport fencing.


----------



## Guest

A Red Panda, although it's not related to the Giant Panda.


----------



## AdmiralSilver

Bela Bartok Portrait (1986)
by Preciada Azancot

Azancot have made many more cool portraits of various composers.


----------



## Pugg

Renée Fleming toasting to most of you :cheers:


----------



## Dr Johnson

My current one is Max Headroom smiling at _all_ of you.


----------



## Dim7

My current avatar represents my nihilist worldview....


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Barbebleu

Ornette Coleman in 1959!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> Renée Fleming toasting to most of you :cheers:


I have to say that I was a bit disappointed when I read this. I thought the picture was you waving to everyone.

Oh well.


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> I have to say that I was a bit disappointed when I read this. I thought the picture was you waving to everyone.
> 
> Oh well.


I _never _pretend to being someone else other then stated in my introduction.
So It's just of my favourite singers .


----------



## Dr Johnson

Pugg said:


> I _never _pretend to being someone else other then stated in my introduction.
> So It's just of my favourite singers .


My dear lady, please forgive me. I would never accuse anyone of pretence. I merely voiced my regret that notion I had about the image was, alas, mistaken.

I remain, madam, your humble servant, etc etc

Johnson.


----------



## Pugg

Dr Johnson said:


> My dear lady, please forgive me. I would never accuse anyone of pretence. I merely voiced my regret that notion I had about the image was, alas, mistaken.
> 
> I remain, madam, your humble servant, etc etc
> 
> Johnson.


Make it mister with no intention to be anything else


----------

